# ECA + Creatine Mono?



## CSDX (Aug 11, 2014)

I have used a home brew ECA for a couple weeks now using it 1 week on and 1 week off for fat loss.

I recently got some Creatine Monohydrate and I was just wondering if I could use them both together, would I get any benefit from adding it in there?


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

CSDX said:


> I have used a home brew ECA for a couple weeks now using it 1 week on and 1 week off for fat loss.
> 
> I recently got some Creatine Monohydrate and I was just wondering if I could use them both together, would I get any benefit from adding it in there?


Can't see any issues using them together, someone more knowlegable will confirm though.

in before forget fat burners and just diet, however if you want to use assistance to build muscle that's tickety boo lol

Cheers


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

yeah it`s fine mate


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

ECA is fair sh1t tbh and the crash afterwards is awful. Clenbuterol is way better, but you obviously need a good diet. I'm losing weight to quickly on it lol, i'm actually thinking of dropping it.


----------



## CSDX (Aug 11, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> ECA is fair sh1t tbh and the crash afterwards is awful. Clenbuterol is way better, but you obviously need a good diet. I'm losing weight to quickly on it lol, i'm actually thinking of dropping it.


I don't mind it, I don't really have a bad crash afterwards just feel a little tired.

Also, should I remove the Aspirin from it?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

CSDX said:


> I don't mind it, I don't really have a bad crash afterwards just feel a little tired.
> 
> Also, should I remove the Aspirin from it?


I wouldn't be removing anything unless you know why you are removing it. The aspirin isn't causing you to feel tired or "crash". It's just a side affect of abusing stimulants. I abuse stimulants so am not judging. If you don't want to feel tired after you need to increase caffeine when you are coming down. However there are other sides to this.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Doesn't creatine keep water on you?

I just assume using an ECA stack would be because your cutting. So I suppose, don't misread your body's fat loss wrongly when it could be just water gain.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Juic3Up said:


> Doesn't creatine keep water on you?
> 
> I just assume using an ECA stack would be because your cutting. So I suppose, don't misread your body's fat loss wrongly when it could be just water gain.


Yes creatine does lead to water retention. But once it's loaded then it's constant. So you know if you are losing weight after that.

And only a fool judges their "fat loss" by the weight on the scales. It's like lifting weights and gaining a stone. It doesn't mean you have a stone of muscle. If you want to cut then use the mirror.

Sorry - I'm a bit tired and waiting for the caffeine to kick in before the gym. But what if your point exactly?

Creatine helps with strength for some people and makes your muscles look a bit bigger. ECA increases your metabolism a little bit. Both can be used together. They will not affect each other. If you want to lose weigh then no harm will come from using both together.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

sammym said:


> Yes creatine does lead to water retention. But once it's loaded then it's constant. So you know if you are losing weight after that.
> 
> And only a fool judges their "fat loss" by the weight on the scales. It's like lifting weights and gaining a stone. It doesn't mean you have a stone of muscle. If you want to cut then use the mirror.
> 
> ...


Trying to help the OP is my point.

I never mentioned anything about weight when I talked about fat loss. Water isn't only seen on the scales, it can also be seen in the mirror, visual, fyi.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Juic3Up said:


> Trying to help the OP is my point.
> 
> I never mentioned anything about weight when I talked about fat loss. Water isn't only seen on the scales, it can also be seen in the mirror, visual, fyi.


Right - I did admit I was tired. I might have read that as the OP coming back asking the same questions again.. Apologies.

Creatine wouldn't make you look visibly fatter though... Some people would say that it makes you look soft- however you would't use a bit of creatine and look like you had put on loads of fat.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

No probs bud, maybe a sleep would do? 

No offcourse it wouldn't but if your like me at cutting stage and your looking in the mirror every night to see any minor detail change, waiting for your abs, ribs, veins to present themself more, any sort of water gain you will notice. So my point was so the OP doesn't think he is making any fat loss progress because of this.


----------



## CSDX (Aug 11, 2014)

sammym said:


> I wouldn't be removing anything unless you know why you are removing it. The aspirin isn't causing you to feel tired or "crash". It's just a side affect of abusing stimulants. I abuse stimulants so am not judging. If you don't want to feel tired after you need to increase caffeine when you are coming down. However there are other sides to this.


Thanks for the reply lads.

I know the tiredness is not from the aspirin but I've read on other topics that its not really needed. There are quite a few others saying just take the EC.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

CSDX said:


> Thanks for the reply lads.
> 
> I know the tiredness is not from the aspirin but I've read on other topics that its not really needed. There are quite a few others saying just take the EC.


Who has told you that... It's not my area of science. But I'd not recommend removing it.

ECA stack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you do take it out - be prepared for the stack to not work as well, and for the short amount of time it's working for to be even shorter. One of the big criticisms of ECA stack is that it only actually works for a few hours...


----------



## CSDX (Aug 11, 2014)

sammym said:


> Who has told you that... It's not my area of science. But I'd not recommend removing it.
> 
> ECA stack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If you do take it out - be prepared for the stack to not work as well, and for the short amount of time it's working for to be even shorter. One of the big criticisms of ECA stack is that it only actually works for a few hours...


There are quite a few things brought up on a Google search mate.

Again thanks for the reply mate, I'll be leaving the stack as it is with the aspirin in it.


----------



## wrusst (Dec 15, 2014)

Be fine the slightly lower fat oxidation with creatine is overstated its majoring in the minors


----------

